# New outbreak of COVID-19 - already vaccinated



## RedRider (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Eby__ (Mar 10, 2021)

Not surprised one bit.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 10, 2021)

Watch the movie to see the future of an evolving COVID virus that never leaves:

https://youtu.be/hzTYZTXGQeU


----------



## Eby__ (Mar 10, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Watch the movie to see the future:
> https://youtu.be/hzTYZTXGQeU


Oh boy..


----------



## Nafti (Mar 10, 2021)

Makes you wonder if they will try and make this vaccine mandatory at some point. 

My Father is getting his shot tomorrow. He doesn’t seem too convinced by it though.... I can’t say I blame him. 

I believe this vaccine is a prelude to something on the bigger scale of things..... 
666.ca is currently for sale (not by me) in case someone was wondering.


----------



## Eby__ (Mar 10, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder if they will try and make this vaccine mandatory at some point.
> I believe this vaccine is a prelude to something on the bigger scale of things.....



They will and might be a mandatory requirement to even renew one's DL. 
It has the very serious implications in the making and the mark of the beast all over it!!


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 10, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> They will and might be a mandatory requirement to even renew one's DL.
> It has the very serious implications in the making and the mark of the beast all over it!!



I doubt with the DL.  Passport - quite possibly.


----------



## Nafti (Mar 10, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> They will and might be a mandatory requirement to even renew one's DL.
> It has the very serious implications in the making and the mark of the beast all over it!!



I can definitely see passport. I was at the mall earlier today and I had to scan a barcode just to take me to a government of Ontario website so I can show I have no Covid symptoms to enter the mall. So maybe even entering malls, etc as well.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 10, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I believe this vaccine is a prelude to something on the bigger scale of things.....



It's the New World Order. 

One side of my family is entirely science/medical and some hold positions of authority on the gov't and private industry - doctors, chem/bio-chem, dentists, biologists, etc. and taking what I've divined from various conversations here's the way the world is right now and where it's headed

As David Attenborough aptly stated, "human beings have overrun the world". There are far, far, far, far too many of us for the Earth to support (1.7X too many to be exact) and as population growth trends increase, we're being pushed into smaller and smaller living areas. And what happens when a species exceeds its habitat, or carrying capacity? An increase in predation and/or disease, which is the same thing to us. 

People forget that every minute of every day a host of microorganisms are trying their hardest to kill us all dead. And they're only getting meaner and more resistant to medicine and cleaning agents.

Disease flourishes in areas of high population density (see Toronto and COVID) and with our global population increasing by 1,000,000 people every 2 days, this not only creates a perfect storm for pandemics, but is also a carbon footprint nightmare, potentially leading to catastrophic environmental conditions and deflating world economies even further. 

So basically, due to rampant population growth we're headed towards a path of near-constant disease outbreaks and pandemics combined with the challenge of freakish climate change and the upheaval of political and economic systems worldwide, leading to either our extinction or a severe culling of the herd to bring us back to sustainability. 

Many scientists give us 25 years at most. 

Great news, huh? Well, off to watch Road Warrior. LOL


----------



## aactive (Mar 10, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> It's the New World Order.
> 
> One side of my family is entirely science/medical and some hold positions of authority on the gov't and private industry - doctors, chem/bio-chem, dentists, biologists, etc. and taking what I've divined from various conversations here's the way the world is right now and where it's headed
> 
> ...



...or not.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 10, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> ...or not.








And I agree that you can't just sit around worrying about this, but I really don't see how this current path we're on could ever end well for humanity. 

Humanity is like the 600-lb guy who smokes 3 packs of cigarettes at day, is an excessive drug user, eats only a McDonalds, drinks hard liquor from the bottle, and whose only exercise is crawling out of bed. 

I think we all know how that story ends.. or not, right?


----------



## Nafti (Mar 10, 2021)

Regardless, I think most of us will agree that something just isn’t right. We are not in a “pandemic”. People are not dying left, right, and centre.  

In my opinion it’s all about government control. They slowly turn up the heat to see how far they can go. Some countries have gone further than others. The lockdowns are an attach on small businesses....All according to plan.

The only way this virus will go away is if you turn off your TV.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 10, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Regardless, I think most of us will agree that something just isn’t right. We are not in a “pandemic”. People are not dying left, right, and centre.



That's just how politics works right now - someone like Trudeau or Ford would rather kill the economy and any hope of the 10-25 year old population, than have an immediate problem to deal with. Politicians thinks about 1 minute ahead these days, so they want to leave office a) without a lot of dead bodies as their legacy and b) with huge pile of pharma cash in their pockets.

And let the next guy worry about a bankrupt country with a shattered economy.


----------



## Nafti (Mar 10, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> That's just how politics works right now - someone like Trudeau or Ford would rather kill the economy and any hope of the 10-25 year old population, than have an immediate problem to deal with. Politicians thinks about 1 minute ahead these days, so they want to leave office a) without a lot of dead bodies as their legacy and b) with huge pile of pharma cash in their pockets.
> 
> And let the next guy worry about a bankrupt country with a shattered economy.



That’s exactly right but we know that Trudeau will get in again. Who’s going to win against him right now? Bernier needs to get into more living rooms. He’s the only choice I like right now.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been saying from the start of this whole Covid mess that this is just mother nature culling the herd



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> In my opinion it’s all about government control. They slowly turn up the heat to see how far they can go. Some countries have gone further than others. The lockdowns are an attach on small businesses....All according to plan.



Well as much as I hate politics, I'm not really sure its all about gov't control, I think it may also be a function of leadership's fear of the political correctness and cancel culture that will take you down if you can be blamed for literally anything.  Social media has become the judge, jury and executioner with no recourse for those caught in its path.  So I feel like the politicians and even scientists and private industry decision makers are too afraid for their own careers to even make the good but tough decisions that would be best for society as a whole.


----------



## DomainTrader (Mar 11, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> It's the New World Order.
> 
> One side of my family is entirely science/medical and some hold positions of authority on the gov't and private industry - doctors, chem/bio-chem, dentists, biologists, etc. and taking what I've divined from various conversations here's the way the world is right now and where it's headed
> 
> ...



And people think the tbr process is depressing!


----------



## FM__ (Mar 11, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> and with our global population increasing by 1,000,000 people every 2 days



[notify]DomainRecap[/notify] Do you have a source for this? I took a look as well, but I only saw older and lower numbers.



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> People are not dying left, right, and centre.



Well, I wouldn't call the deaths insignificant, either. Plus let's not forget some people that didn't die, but appear to have lasting complications.


----------



## aactive (Mar 11, 2021)

I think our population grows by about 83 million a year or 1.05% a year.


----------



## Nafti (Mar 11, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't call the deaths insignificant, either. Plus let's not forget some people that didn't die, but appear to have lasting complications.



No, absolutely not. Every life is important. Unfortunately most of the people who are dying from Covid have underlying conditions and the elderly but this is never reported by the main stream media. Just the number of deaths. 

I really wish people would wake up more to this. It’s been planned for a while. We are being played like a fiddle and the media and government is the biggest instigator of it all. 
Thankfully I have done a lot of my own research and turned off my TV.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 11, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I think our population grows by about 83 million a year or 1.05% a year.



These "official" numbers are mostly guesses, but modelling suggests well over 100 million a year - census data is absolute BS in many countries, especially those with massive populations.

And the problem isn't just sheer numbers, but the exponential increases over an extremely short period of time.


----------

